# Bad Movies you Love, Good movies you hate



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Good Movies I hate..
Inception (plot holes, tiring action scenes and a lot of other problems) 
Drive (great style - zero substance )
Star Wars 1977 (I watched only the 1st one and I got bored didnt bother to watch the rest)

Bad Movies I love
Scary Movies and Ace Ventura....
Post yers...


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 23, 2012)

Bad movies I love:

 Kung Pow: Enter the Fist.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

You hate Drive? 


WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU?


"Good" movies I hate:
Bladerunner
2001

BOOORING


"Bad" movies I love:
No such thing. Any movie I love is good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2012)

Wild Wild west


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 23, 2012)

Good movies I hate:

Matrix triology

Bad movies I love:

Scorpion King and the Mummy series


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Well the Matrix's sequels aint eaxctly considered good movies ...


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 23, 2012)

To me they are but I hate them. 

Duh, answering your thread.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 23, 2012)

Bad movies I love
1) bayformers (come at me)
2) most romcoms are considered terrible but they tend to keep me entertained

good movies I hate
1) Avatar
2)The machinist


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

Why do you hate _The Machinist_? 

And how is _Avatar_ a good movie?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 23, 2012)

The machinist didn't excite or reel me in at all.

and Avatar supposedly revolutionized film.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

Avatar is just a retold story with fancy graphics.



Machinist is pretty badass.


----------



## blackbird (Mar 23, 2012)

Bloodsport is the funniest movie I've ever watched. 
Along Came Polly's salsa scene makes it watchable every time.

King Kong (PJ remake) is downright terrible.
Up was dull and predictable.
Old School was garbage.
Spiderman 1 and 3 sucked. 2 was alright due to Alfred Molina.
Chicago was some pretentious shit.
Marley & Me was Americanized tear-jerking at its worst.
Memoirs of a Geisha - yawn... but a feast for the eyes.
Ferris Bueller's Day Off - Stop breaking the fourth wall, stupid 40 year-old teenager, you're RUINING the media!

Note that I've substituted "good" with "popular/celebrated" for several installments in the list above.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 23, 2012)

Bad movies I love:

- Kung Pow: Enter the Fist
- Batman Forever
- Scary Movie 2
- Most Adam Sandler movies

Good movies I hate:

- The LOTR trilogy


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 23, 2012)

kungfu hustle>kungpo
bad movies I love; corki romano, joe dirt, chronicles of riddick, mortal kombat, the replacements, 

good movies i hate; drive(no substance), new bond movies, raging bull,


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 23, 2012)

*Bad movies I love:*
-_Freddy Got Fingered_: horrid film, but I laughed my ass off nonetheless.
-_Kung Pow!: Enter the Fist_: Stupidly entertaining.
-_The Bachelor_: for a Chris O'Donnell vehicle, I thought this wasn't bad.
-_Mr. Deeds_: remake of a Capra classic which I don't quite love, but still rather liked on the first viewing.

*Good movies I hate:*
-_Ghost in the Shell_: I can see why it's so liked.  And it is well made.  But that soundtrack makes me want to commit homicide.  I dunno, I guess I just hated the music that much.
-_The Hangover_: I won't lie, I didn't really laugh at all during the movie.  Yet for some reason, I laughed, and laughed hard, while watching the second one.  Weird.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 24, 2012)

Bad movies I love;
Hercules in New York _"Fine chariot, but where are ze horses?"_
Masters of the Universe
Bad Taste


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 24, 2012)

I love these films. I don't care what anybody says.

*Dragon Ball Evolution*
I suprised myself here. I don't know why I like it. It is terrible in every way.

*Transformers Trilogy*
The cgi of the Transformes and the stories revolving around the Transformers themeslves were good enough to allow me to ignore all human jokes and human storylines in the film.

*Irom Man 2*
There is nothing wrong with this film. It is great to watch. It is an action film about a superhero.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 24, 2012)

If I love a movie it makes it good.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 24, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> I love these films. I don't care what anybody says.
> 
> *Dragon Ball Evolution*
> I suprised myself here. I don't know why I like it. It is terrible i every way.


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 24, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Bad movies I love
> 1) bayformers (come at me)
> 2) most romcoms are considered terrible but they tend to keep me entertained
> 
> ...



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2012)

If "love" and "hate", and "good" and "bad" are used _very_ loosely in certain cases...

*"Good" Movies I Hate*
2001
Minority Report
Kick-Ass
Superman II
The Lost Boys
Battle Royale
Kill Bill Vol.1 (no, I haven't watched both together yet)
X-Men
Tron
Romeo + Juliet

*"Bad" Movies I Love*
Speed Racer
The Rocketeer
Back to the Future Part II
Stargate
Ghostbusters 2
Atlantis - The Lost Empire
The Road to El Dorado


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Holy shit bro, your Hated-list depicts like...most of my favorite movies. WHAT'S YOUR DEAL, MAN!?


----------



## Raviene (Mar 24, 2012)

Bad Movie I Love: "Gone w/ the Wind"...yes i watched that shit ...acting was sooooo cheesy it was actually good


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2012)

That movie's critically acclaimed. I've never heard anyone call it bad.


----------



## Raviene (Mar 24, 2012)

that's the thing though...we have our own standards on what to call bad/good


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 24, 2012)

but if you like it...and its critically acclaimed...surely you can't classify it as a bad movie you love?


----------



## Raviene (Mar 24, 2012)

"Critically Acclaimed"... that's what stuck up professionals like to call something good right?? 


well... i dont base my judgement on what other people say


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2012)

You will conform.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 29, 2012)

LOL Avatar haters..
Yes it didnt have any special plot but the pandoraverse was full of creativity. The nature, the animals and the navis being connected with usbs was a great idea imo.

The real hack of the year was the Hurt Locker...The documentary movie about the great american adrenalin junkie hero who sacrifices himself for his country.
On the other hand when the american soldiers are portrayed having fun and taking pics over dead asian bodies in Kubrick's FMJ. The movie doesnt even get nominated 
Thats the academy for ya...


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2012)

Avatar wasn't the first movie to have anything it had.

EDIT: An no, that's not a knock against it really, but people act like it's the pinnacle of creativity.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 29, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *"Good" Movies I Hate*
> 
> Battle Royale
> Kill Bill Vol.1 (no, I haven't watched both together yet)





**


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

"Good" Movies I hate:
_Five Easy Pieces_

:sleepy


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 29, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> LOL Avatar haters..
> Yes it didnt have any special plot but the pandoraverse was full of creativity.


it wasn't


> The nature, the animals and the navis being connected with usbs was a great idea imo.


done million times


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 29, 2012)

Not gonna lie, I hate myself for this shit but my guilty (pleasure?) is the Twilight movies. Sparkles are a fucking joke and all, I just wanna bang the everliving shit out of Kristen Stewart. They're terrible, horrible movies...yet I still love em' Bullshit Teenage Angst and all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

You... love... Twilight?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2012)

GhostBusters two was bad?
what?


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You... love... Twilight?



Oh boy, are we gonna have to throw down...son?!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2012)

Lol, I have seen some of the "bad" films listed and enjoyed most of them.  The bad films that I enjoyed the most were Hudson Hawk and Army of Darkness.


----------



## dream (Mar 29, 2012)

_Good Movies I Hate_

The only one that I recall hating was Batman Begins.

_Bad Movies I love_

Independence Day 
Godzilla (The Shitty American One)


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 29, 2012)

lol 'road to el dorado' and american godzilla are still a lot of fun.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2012)

Bad Movies I "Love"
Evil Dead series
Scary Movie series
Ninja Assassin
Matrix Revolutions 

Good Movies I "Hate" 
Avatar
2001 (I feel asleep during this)
Napoleon Dynamite ( I Loathe this movie. It's not a bad movie really. Just not funny and its meant to be...)


----------

